# How often do you feel foolish?



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

The real question is "How often do you reflect on what you've done and proceeded to feeling foolish?" (I wanted to keep the title short)

I know some members of this forum refrain from posting because they feel their opinions and way of articulating is foolish. A shame really, considering all of us say foolish things every once in a while. Besides, you never know how long it takes for someone to post the things they do lol...some of the _post praising_ gets out of hand lol.

I myself feel rather foolish often, but I also have my fair share of "pat myself on the back" moments. It doesn't really level out, but aye!


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Anxiety and my extreme selfconciousness makes it so that I am constantly fretting over past words and actions. I'm a worry wort. Since I barely make conversation in real life, when I do, I'll be reflecting on every exchange as soon as I'm away. I find myself scrutinizing everything, no matter how small, picking it to pieces and seeing if there is any way I could have sound unintelligable or otherwise produced a negative vibe. As can be expected, this feeling of foolishness and self-consciousness is heightened in regards to conversations with people I respect or have a particular affinity for.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

AceEmoKid said:


> Anxiety and my extreme selfconciousness makes it so that I am constantly fretting over past words and actions. I'm a worry wort. Since I barely make conversation in real life, when I do, I'll be reflecting on every exchange as soon as I'm away. I find myself scrutinizing everything, no matter how small, picking it to pieces and seeing if there is any way I could have sound unintelligable or otherwise produced a negative vibe. As can be expected, this feeling of foolishness and self-consciousness is heightened in regards to conversations with people I respect or have a particular affinity for.


I know that feel :squeeze lol

It's really hard letting those things go sometimes. It sucks because my skin actually starts burning when I'm humiliated lmao *flame on*


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Theologic said:


> I know that feel :squeeze lol
> 
> It's really hard letting those things go sometimes. It sucks because my skin actually starts burning when I'm humiliated lmao *flame on*












I'm not so much embarrassed in the moment (sometimes I go into a conversation with blind confidence and feel great, but only to later contemplate at home and realize how awkward and foolish I acted). I never flush or have burning skin but other things like visible trembling and heart palpitations.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Almost 100% of the time. I feel like I always act like an idiot and make a complete fool out of myself. I wish I talked less and I wish that I would keep my mouth shut most of the time. I often delete posts on here because I think they sound stupid. I don't overanalyze past social interactions as much as I used to though (thankfully). I want to be more confident in what I say while also having a lot of discretion.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I still do sometimes, but not much anymore. Eff it, if I act foolish then I figure it's better than being boring. If I say something stupid, at least I said anything at all.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

AceEmoKid said:


> I'm not so much embarrassed in the moment (sometimes I go into a conversation with blind confidence and feel great, but only to later contemplate at home and realize how awkward and foolish I acted). I never flush or have burning skin but other things like visible trembling and heart palpitations.


Yeah, it's the contemplating afterwards that usually gets me too and LMAO I hope I can become him one day. I'd be like the Hulk but instead of getting strong when I'm angry I'd turn into the human torch when I'm humiliated.

I doubt that many people criticize us as much as we do. And maybe us being so hard on ourselves does have it's benefits. But at some point and intensity it just becomes self deprecating with no reward.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

tbyrfan said:


> Almost 100% of the time. I feel like I always act like an idiot and make a complete fool out of myself. I wish I talked less and I wish that I would keep my mouth shut most of the time. I often delete posts on here because I think they sound stupid. I don't overanalyze past social interactions as much as I used to though (thankfully). I want to be more confident in what I say while also having a lot of discretion.


I'm starting to feel the same way. I think when the 3rd person feel asleep on me while I was talking on the phone and then said "but your voice is so soothing" did it for me. Ever since then I've tried keeping stuff short, wise, and mysterious lol.



Barette said:


> I still do sometimes, but not much anymore. Eff it, if I act foolish then I figure it's better than being boring. If I say something stupid, at least I said anything at all.


That's a great way to look at it. It's probably the better way. I do find the talkative type more fun, foolish or otherwise, and so I should probably take notes.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

I am a fool,lol. I hate it when a random person like in a store asks me a question and I give a lame response or I have to ask them to repeat the question, ugh, even though I heard what they said, I'm just playing for time. :blush


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

yup. then you ruin your reputation forever.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Let me put it to you this way. I went to buy a new spout for my tub the other day and I did everything wrong when I got to the checkout. I didn't even have any money ready.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Most of the time. But I ignore it, and it works well most of the time as well.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Frequently. It's kinda hard feeling like a fool or an idiot because of something you did or are thinking about doing >< doesn't happen all the time but it's kinda troublesome when it does.


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

When words come out my mouth around people i'm not very comfortable around..which is like 5 people


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

All the time. But I just laugh at myself. What can I do, being weird and random is part of my personality.


----------



## ForBrighterDays (Mar 2, 2013)

Just lately, all day every day. :/


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Everytime I speak, I feel as though there's an awkwardness to my very voice that gives away just how ****ing insecure and conflicted I am inside.


----------



## LeanCuisine (Mar 27, 2013)

I always worry that I said the wrong thing after any conversation, and I can't stop myself from going through everything I said and criticizing it.


----------

